# How to make awesome fudgy brownies?



## bundens (Jul 5, 2008)

ok guys I really need some assistance here..I already make pretty good brownies but I'm REALLY trying to impress somebody...I currently use a recipe calling for 6 eggs...and i know that the more eggs u have to flour ratio the fudgie er the brownie...
if anybody has a real knock your socks off recipe please o please share it with me...any hints, tips or advice??

thanks a bunch 
in advance


----------



## jfield (Sep 4, 2008)

My go to brownie recipe is the one from Cook's Illustrated. Here it is, printed out on someone's blog. ToastPoint: Cook's Illustrated Brownies It is deeply, darkly gooey and fudgy. Mix together by hand to keep the goo factor high. If you use a stand mixer, you'll end up with cakey brownies.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Actually, it looks like they should be fudgier because the dough is softer, but my impression is that eggs, particularly whites, make cakes dry. (Think of a hard boiled egg- not fudgy). 
In general, i think it;s the butter and sugar that make them fudgy. and of course the technique. as jfield points out


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I use the brownie recipe from the CIA Home Baking book. It has almost a half pound of butter, 4 ounces of unsweetened chocolate, two eggs, something like a cup and a half of sugar, some chopped walnuts and all of 1/4 cup of cake flour. 

Those are the fudgiest brownies I've ever had. PM me if you want the recipe.


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

I have not had much success with making fudgy brownies, but ina garten's barefoot contessa outrageous brownies was a hit once. It has instant coffee crystals in it. But the recipe has like a pound of butter. It made alot of brownies. You can find recipe on foodnetwork. One of my coworker did not like it when I first made it..but it could have been that I used instant espresso instead of the coffee crystals. Do you guys use a block of chocolate with brownies and chop them by hand? can we use choc. chips to save time?


----------



## the pie lady (Dec 15, 2008)

The best and fudgiest brownies I have ever or made is from Regan Daley's book "In The Sweet Kitchen". You can find the recipe by googleing 'Regan Daley brownies'. As I am new to posting here this site won't let me post a link - sorry.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

We use Sara Foster's brownies. I don't have the recipe here at home, but it does have 1# butter, 4c sugar, 8 eggs, 2c choc chips, 1 1/3c cocoa, and 2 c flour. Don't quote me, though. I am notorious for leaving something out. :crazy: Google Sara Foster/Foster's Market Brownies. 

It makes a half sheet pan.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Bake them just _barely_ enough. That's important! When they're overcooked, they're dry.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

My recipe, that I got from my mom, is to my taste buds as good as any I have ever had--rarely equalled and never surpassed. Of course, you know mom's is always best . Here it is:

1/2 c butter
1 cup sugar
1 t vanilla extract
2 eggs
1/3 c cocoa
1/2 c sifted AP flour
(chopped nuts are optional; I prefer not to use them, but you can use 1/2 c walnuts or pecans)

Cream butter, sugar and vanilla together. Beat in the eggs. Blend in the cocoa. Stir in the flour (and nuts, if you're using them). Bake in a greased 8 X 8 X 2-inch pan at 325 F for approx. 30-35 minutes. They are done as soon as an inserted toothpick comes out clean (stay on top of it). Cool, then cover immediately.

Edit: I usually double the recipe


----------



## verdonne (Aug 19, 2009)

*BROWNIES*

9x13 baking dish 
oven set 350'

*INGREDIENTS:*

8oz Butter
4oz Unsweetened chocolate
4 Eggs
2C Sugar
1/2C Flour
1t Vanilla
2/3C Chopped nuts

*DIRECTIONS:*

_*Melt chocolate and butter in a double boiler. Cool to room temperature. Meanwhile beat eggs, vanilla and sugar until thick and lemon colored about 10-15 minutes. Fold in chocolate mixture. Then sift flour over the batter and fold it in also. Fold in nuts. Bake 30 minutes. These will not seem to be cooked in the middle but they are. Cool and cut.*_

Been using this recipe for years.....


----------

